# Crash Dump



## redrider (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok I removed VISTA and installed XP. To make a long and painful story short, I ended up back with VISTA. I got it all loaded and it runs better but, when I restarted my computer, I got a "Crash Dump" message. 

My laptop boots OK and all but the drive manager says ;

Healthy (System, Boot, Page File, active, crash dump, Primary Partition) 

Don't know if it is problem but how does one clear that?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Healthy (System, Boot, Page File, active, crash dump, Primary Partition) 
That tells you where important files go or are..
The "crash Dump" means that when windows has a fatal error it will dump data logs onto that drive for which it will be able to send off to Microsoft for analysis.. you know the message that pops up with the "send or dont send buttons after a program or windows fails"
Hope ive answered that for you


----------



## redrider (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, thank you.


----------

